# An informal p.s. Poll?



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

In reading a thread about trying to convince others to prepare, it got me to thinking: Prepare for WHAT?
I wouldn't have a clue how to go about it myself, but wouldn't it be FASCINATING to know in percentages just WHAT P.S. people are preparing for?
Everyone agrees, sump'n bad fixin' ta happen, but what are the perceptions?
Why am I posting this? I'm personally torn between a catasprophic event or social collapse. But of course, one could easily precipitate the other anyway.
Moderators?


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

pawpaw~We could say we are preparing for economic collapse, or social 'come-a-part". But I see your from the same state I am from, I think we prepare for a good ol' fashion hurricane. I live in the "armpit" of Florida so tropical storms hurt us the worst. No electricity, flooding and roads closed. My biggy is food, water and light at these times so that is my major concerns. Do I have more concerns?...yes. But I feel these are the ones we will be hit with more often.

Other concerns are water. Are you having a problem with lack of rain?...we are big time. Lakes drying up and some springs have quit flowing. The river is LOW. Ok here goes....MY major concern for long term is water. I think there will be battles over water in the next 10 to 15 years. Now this is JUST my opinion.

A great thread pawpaw, and you have a very legit question...Jack


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Economic. We're getting ready for everything to collapse and allow us to be 'free' of Boise lol


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well people, I'm preparing for the inability to get what I need for my family to survive - pure and simple - bottom line! Be it from economic collapse, martial law, emp...., doesn't matter to me. 

I have a mental picture of how I want my family to live after whatever is going to happen happens. I am working toward that end.

Thats probably not what you were wanting to hear but I try to keep it simple, otherwise I may get a head ache.


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

Davarm said:


> Well people, I'm preparing for the inability to get what I need for my family to survive - pure and simple - bottom line! Be it from economic collapse, martial law, emp...., doesn't matter to me.
> 
> I have a mental picture of how I want my family to live after whatever is going to happen happens. I am working toward that end.
> 
> Thats probably not what you were wanting to hear but I try to keep it simple, otherwise I may get a head ache.


That remark about "I have a mental picture of..." is the kicker, Davarm. About two years ago I received a gift of a beeee-u-tiful 8 month old male child from my nephews wife who didnt want him. He is almost 3 now and I am Daddy. "I want my family to live whatever happens..." That is what to prepare for.

BTW Davarm...ya got me dehydrating EVERYTHING....

Jack


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

personally i just want to get ready to stay at home with my family. when we retire in a couple of years i don't want to go into town no more than i absolutely have to. something is going to happen.i'm just not sure what.we have all the modern things you could want but we are just as happy if not more so when we camp out with none of the modern stuff.:beercheer:


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm not prepping for anything. I'm not wholly convinced 'sumpin bads gonna happen'. I have changed my life because I think self reliance, sustainability, self defense, all the skills and knowledge that one persues being a prepper, just make good sense to me, regardless of the state of the state. In short, for me it's a lifestyle choice.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Poll added - please vote for your primary choice


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

FatTire, I'm liking that thinking. I am *prepping* but think a lifestyle change would be healthy way to think and live. Nice.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JackDanielGarrett said:


> That remark about "I have a mental picture of..." is the kicker, Davarm. About two years ago I received a gift of a beeee-u-tiful 8 month old male child from my nephews wife who didnt want him. He is almost 3 now and I am Daddy. "I want my family to live whatever happens..." That is what to prepare for.
> 
> BTW Davarm...ya got me dehydrating EVERYTHING....
> 
> Jack


Yea JDG, I was blessed with a 90mph grandson almost 3 years ago, the dad wants nothing to do whth him so I am the only dad my little buddy knows. Much of what I am doing is for him, it would break my heart if that boy had to stand in a soup or bread line for his supper, aint gonna happen. I have alot to teach him so that I can feel sure that he will be able to be self reliant. I just cant fathom a parent not wanting a child, they are a pain at times but more than worth every little bit of it - that boy makes me smile.

Keep him close and raise him well, he will be your buddy for life.

As for the dehydrating:2thumb:, if you cant dry it, you probably dont need it anyway............. My daughters say that I would dehydrate water if it didn't take so much H2O to rehydrate it!!


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Other... I'm not on Doomsday Preppers so I won't be pigeon holed into "the event" that I am prepping for like the people on there are. 

I take the bigger picture approach and have taken steps (and continue to do so) to allow the family to come together for mutual support and protection during whatever time of need may arise. Be it natural disaster or man made event. In most cases the supplies, equipment and knowledge doesn't change.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

forgot to add general self sufficiency as an option so that is why I chose "other"


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Von Helman said:


> forgot to add general self sufficiency as an option so that is why I chose "other"


Other works - there is a maximum number of choices available to the poll (10 choices) so I just picked the top-9 off the top of my head and tossed in #10 as other for ideas that I had not thought-of.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

societal failure


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

I am 55, my wife is 47. I never had any kids and she has 4. Growing up we had a "pantry". in it was canned goods, homemade jelly and hog head cheese hung in cheesecloth over a bowl. All this talk of "preppers" is really new to me....we just "had some food". We raised cows for meat and had 100 pecan trees, that paid the land taxes. Blackberry bushes and a garden. Self sufficient we were NOT. I don't think many can. 
I have learned that all you can do is what you can do. If it is for Tee total collapse of all we hold near and dear, or a storm that puts us in a position we are uncomfortable in...same difference. Anything is better than nothing. And I understand so many are FAR more Prepared than others. 

To the OP, you have a very good thread here, and you will get 100 different answers, choose what pertains to you. And yes, "the boy" is ALL that counts to me. He will be taken care of.
Jack


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Dav & JDG, you two have been given a blessing as well as responsibility and the fact that you are both willing to take on the (not so easy) job of raising those Kiddos right, speaks volumes to me about you two. :2thumb::congrat::2thumb: So hang in there enjoy them and keep on keeping on.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Back on track with the initial question... My main concern is the economy, but with the preps our small group is doing, we should be able to weather just about any storm. 

If we are hit with an EMP or solar flare, we are set up fairly well to go back to the basics of living without power. 

We have tried to think of as many possibilities as we can and we are trying to prepare for them. We still have a ways to go but, we are in pretty good shape now.


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, the producers of that program forced each featured prepper to "choose" an event & state it on their intro. Ah, the things we preppers will do for fame.....


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We don't prepare for an "event" but instead have a more general focus of lessening the effects of what happens outside our home to those inside it. We do, on occasion, focus on prepping for a particular event (say, wildfires)but for the most part we're pretty general about things.


----------



## dunappy (Nov 11, 2008)

well my answer was "other" because it's not really one specific event.

1. We haul in wood all summer to keep warm all winter instead of having to buy propane or rely on some other form of heat.
2. We grow a garden and can the harvest to help keep down the costs of grocery store food and to have healthy food choices at a lower cost.
3. We raise poultry for meat and eggs so we keep down the grocery costs.
4. I crochet and knit and weave in order to make a portion of our outerwear clothing and even blankets etc at a low cost. 

So it's both enviromental, and economic and it's also somewhat self sufficiency.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well honestly I'm prepping for an EMP or massive solar flare event. If I can figure out how to live and thrive without electricity and modern vehicles that run off computers pretty much everything else is in the bag. Imagine no fridge, freezer, lights, pumped in natural gas for heat, no pumped in purified water from the tap, no vehicles with modern electronics working, no more fuel deliveries due to nothing electric working....... I guess it would be like waking up in 1855 but you have no horses! Yep, everything else is minor by comparrison. So on that note, need a well, old pickup with carb, and wood and a wood stove cause winter gets cold!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

In other words... the book of Revelations. I've read it. It sounds like its gonna be a cast iron mother!!


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Kudos to all that said 'Because it makes sense' and 'Wanna be self sufficient'. The certainly pigeonholed all the ppl on DP, but I assume that was partly their choice. Putting someone on the show that lived along the hurricane coast that was prepping for hurricanes because they had been through them before would make them perfectly rational people, and therefore less interesting for a tv show.

That said- for me its financial collapse, but I also love the idea of being in any way self sufficient to any extent.
Because of my personal situation, I believe that in a complete financial meltdown I would be close to the last people affected.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm prepping for hyperinflation, economic collapse, societal collapse, and a collapse of government at the federal, state, and local level. I expect the power grid to go down. I think hyperinflation is the main reason for it all but an EMP attack could also be the triggering event. I think the federal government will keep control of Washington DC, military bases, areas where VIPs live, and guard supply routes. I think they'll let the rest of the country fend for itself. Maybe the military and the national guard will attempt to maintain order in big cities. That'll probably be it for the first year after the collapse. Eventually the government will regain control of the country and we'll live under martial law and a totalitarian government for a long time.


----------



## urbanprepping (Feb 21, 2012)

I believe we may be hit a perfect storm. 1 will lead to another. And bada bing. We are in it. 
Economic collapse, a herendous natural event, then maybe some one. Takes a swipe at us. Here in Chicago. They ate telling people in downtown to leave or prepare for riots. 
Just last week we had Blackhawks flying through downtown low. With sf hanging out of them


----------

